# I aquired a stray again!



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi everyone!

Appologies for not posting for a while, to be honest, nothing interesting has happened to tell you about! 

I did the usual pigeon head count when i shut them all in this evening.... 1, 2, 3.... 11, 12, 13... THIRTEEN?! I have twelve! 

I figure this little guy must have stopped by for some seed and a look-see at my flock.





Anyone any idea what breed he/she is? I'm used to getting racers stop off over the racing season (they seem to come over from France, see my pigeon shed on the first bit of land for miles, stop off to refuel and then carry on) but this isn't a racing pigeon... is it?! It has no leg rings and seems in good health. 

Weird thing is, no one around here keeps pigeons and this is the second fancy I've found. Last year, my neighbour found a little garden fantail under his car and bought it round. I fed her for just two days and let her out again to fly home but she stayed and I still have her now.  

I'm not sure what to do with this latest one. I'd like to keep it but I don't know if someone might be missing it and it'll probably just fly away anyway if it's come from near by. ???


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Im guessing it is some sort of tumbler? does he have featherd feet? I would keep him, unless you see a post saying someone lost their bird. or you can put an ad out saying you found him and then they would have to discribe him to you. he sure is pretty!


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

No feathered feet, just normal pink and scaly! I found him quite late this evening so haven't had a chance to give him a good look over as it was already getting dark. What I did notice was that he was quite plump and had no rings. Also checked in his beak, all clear and pink in there. I can't help thinking someone might be missing him. But then, if he had his own loft and was being fed, why would he come and overnight with my birds?!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Georgina

He or she is a cutie, with that crest or hood or whatever the term is (or just a bad feather day?).

Might be advisable, even if he does seem healthy, to keep him separate for a while just in case of any chance infection, opportunity to check his poops, if you aren't already. 

Someone here is bound to know the breed, so maybe Google would then turn up a breeder, possibly on the nearest section of the mainland.

John


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Looks like a flight.


----------



## Bella (May 2, 2009)

That is a pretty bird...How big is it???
What do the wings and tail look like?

Just based on these photos...
I might sound crazy but...for some reason this bird looks like a roller to me. It's the structure of the face and beak placement...I have read that there is the possibility in rollers for crested birds to pop up from time to time....but it seems so unlikely. Perhaps this is a mix?


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

I have popped him in an indoor guinea pig cage (but still in the shed with the flock) for now, I've given him some worming stuff in his water. I'd take him to the vets to get him checked over but there are very few over here and no avian vets. I took Airbus to the vet last year after something nearly ripped his leg off and the vet wouldn't even touch him.

I feel I should know his breed! He is the spitting image of my pigeon in my avatar, just with his colours inverted. I got my first few pigeons entirely by accident and have never been sure of any of my birds breeds. I'm sure the lady I got my avatar pidge from said he was part 'nun dove'.


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

Oooh, sorry Bella, I missed your post. He's not huge. But he's pretty bulky. His back, wings and tail are white with the odd grey feather making him appear spotted.


----------



## Bella (May 2, 2009)

How long are the wings? And normal tail, no fanning to it whatsoever?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Beautiful eyes on that bird. Great photo!


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

Wings, I don't know, I didn't look to be honest. His tail is the same kind of shape as a racers, flat, blunt and narrow.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Like Jrny said it does look a little like a flight but we can't see the whole bird--wondering about the wings how they go--looks a little rollish too but that fluff on the head (crest) ?? curious very pretty bird I hope you keep it...c.hert


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

I will do my best to get some more photos tomorrow! It might not be til quite late as I have two rabbits in the vet for dentals first thing, I'll have to pick them up after lunch and I have to fit work in somewhere too! Roll on longer summer days!


----------



## Bella (May 2, 2009)

Looking forward to more photos!

The beak just doesn't look "flight" to me...
Maybe spirit wings is on the right track...maybe an armenian tumbler?


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Maybe it is a pet (reason why it's not banded)?


----------



## sa1217 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Tumbler*

That is for sure a type of Tumbler! I have one like that in my loft. It is a Komorner Tumbler, and they have a unique personality!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Georgina...

What a cutie...Sure hope you keep! Fancy breeds aren't known for doing well in the "wild"...

Please keep us updated and post more pics when you can!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi/Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Georgina,

It's a really lovely looking bird. Might have just got out by mistake and luckily came across your place.
It's such a shame when they aren't banded in some way as my vet gave me a simliar bird last year except it had feathered feet. It was found in the street and obviously shouldn't have been out, but once out they have no way of getting home as they aren't normally out flying and so aren't able to learn their bearings to home.
I have another one at the moment that has a small band but no formal contact details and it clearly shouldn't be out in the wild. I have tried to find a way of locating the owner but even the clubs can't help, so this poor bird is stuck.

I do wish owners would mark these fancy birds in some way just in case they escape and at least they'd have some chance of getting home.

I'm glad it's in your care and hopefully you have No13 forever.

Janet

Just maybe check the underside of it's wings on the off chance it has a phone number stamped there. That's normally used for homers but worth looking.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a gorgeous bird!! It certainly was fortunate to follow your birds in. 

I googled Komorner Tumbler and found this cute pic of baby Komorner Tumblers
http://www.porumbei.ro/wp-content/fotografii/kom0.jpg

Also found this - 
www.pigeoncote.com/hilight/komorner/komorner.html
The American standard speaks of the following patterns: self, magpie, mottle, tiger and white flighted, so does also the German standard. A German Komorner of tiger marking has to have fully colored flight and tail feathers, while a German mottle bird is also alternating white and color but also marked in flights and tail.
http://www.pigeoncote.com/images/komor8.jpg


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi again everyone! Sorry for the really slow update, I've been running round after Daphne rabbit trying to find something she'll eat now she's a bit on the gummy side... She seems to have finally settled for biscuits  I figure that biscuits are better than nothing!

I got some more photos today, and I'm currently trying to upload a video to youtube, He did a little 360 for me when I got the camera out! 

I've looked at the Kormorners... I agree he is that kind of shape and has the crest. The picture of the baby ones is so cute!!

I checked furthur up his leg for rings in case they'd slipped over his knee. Definately none on him. I put little plastic clip rings with a phone number on my birds. They're not great and fall off every so often but at least they have something. I haven't a clue where this bird may have come from and no way of finding out.

A few pictures...

His back markings and tail (excuse Dave, the nosey chicken!!) -


Wing -


Tail (anyone know if I need to be worried about the little 'holes' in the top tail feather?) -


Stand by for a youtube video!!


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh, by the way, I have called him Orbit


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

Video - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJH3jY3qnbc


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Orbit is definitely a BEAUTY and has no business being out in the "wild!" Soooo glad you have him/her!

Those pin holes could indicate feather mites...

Wouldn't hurt to have a fecal check if you can...

Looks like Orbit has a "busy" home!

Do keep us updated... 

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Pretty smart bird (especially for a Fancy ! )* to have decided to follow your flock home ! Congrats on your new friend !!!!!





*sorry...I just couldn't help myself......


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

He is such a beauty.

The fancy bird my vet gave me also had those holes in it's feathers. The man who I homed it with was a breeder and he told me it was due to the bird being stressed. That could be the case with this one if it's been lost and not used to managing out on it's own.

Do keep us posted on how things go,

Janet


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

He is quite handsome and seems very tame. Lucky bird!

Usually holes like that indicate feather mites. I'd probably treat him for that (powder or dip) just to prevent exposing your birds to these pests.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would treat him for external parasites just in case..holes can also mean feather lice.


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks guys! 

I thought the feather marks might be a mite/lice thing. I looked through his feathers and couldn't see anything but I gave him a spray with some mite stuff anyway. It was actually meant for canaries but it was the only stuff I had! LOL! Day off work tomorrow so I'll go and get some proper pigeon stuff and do the whole flock 

Just out of interest, could someone recommend the best method of treating for mites and lice? I've always bought stuff in a spray bottle but I think I'm allergic to it and inevitably manage to spray myself. Can I get stuff to put in their bath water at all?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

You may want to try Sevin Spray or Scalex rather than the powder. Just a personal preference in terms of inhaling powder....once the spray is dry, it's air borne capabilities are diminished. If you use the powder be sure and cover their head so as not to expose their eyes, nostrils and mouth area.The powder is usually found at most larger hardware stores. You might also want to think about putting bath salts in their bathing water. I got mine at a mail order pigeon supply store. It is not expensive at all and it goes a long ay. I put a teaspoon in their bath water every 4-5 weeks as a preventative measure and it does do the job! It keeps their feathers shiny too.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

My preference is for ivermectin dip. It's fast (especially for multiple birds), effective, and leaves their feathers shiny. I make up the solution in a bucket then hold each bird so their head is kept clear of the solution. Hold the bird facing you with your hands along and parallel to their wings with their neck coming up between the sides of your thumbs. Keep their body submerged for about 30 seconds to make sure the feathers are saturated. Release the bird on the ground so they can shake (turn away to protect your face!). I sprinkle the leftover solution around my flight pen to kill any mites that may be lurking there.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

TerriB said:


> My preference is for ivermectin dip. It's fast (especially for multiple birds), effective, and leaves their feathers shiny. I make up the solution in a bucket then hold each bird so their head is kept clear of the solution. Hold the bird facing you with your hands along and parallel to their wings with their neck coming up between the sides of your thumbs. Keep their body submerged for about 30 seconds to make sure the feathers are saturated. Release the bird on the ground so they can shake (turn away to protect your face!). I sprinkle the leftover solution around my flight pen to kill any mites that may be lurking there.


sounds very effective, wear gloves so you do not get it on you if your sensitve.


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank you! I didn't manage to get to the pet shop today - We went out for a family mothers day lunch and didn't get home til half three! LOL! I will see if I can find invermectin dip online 

I actually let Orbit out today. I felt bad that I may be keeping him away from a loving home and maybe even a mate so I figured I owed him the opportunity to fly back home. As it happens, he spent all day sunbathing on the shed roof and flying around with my flock and put himself away with the flock again this evening!  I think he's chosen to stay!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

He's gorgeous, Georgina, and I am sooo glad he has chosen to stay with you! Silly pigeons are so smart!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

spirit wings said:


> ...wear gloves so you do not get it on you if your sensitve.


For sure! Thanks, spirit wings!


----------

